# Star Trek on Blu-ray Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have in my possession an extra unopened copy of Star Trek on Blu-ray. 










Frequenting the *Movies | TV Shows | Hollywood* forum does have its benefits... one of which, is you see this thread and get to enter the giveaway for a chance to win this extra copy I have. This will not be posted elsewhere on the forum, so its your gain by reading this particular forum.

If you have 10 posts here at the Shack (not new posts... just 10 posts total), you can qualify simply by posting here in this thread that you would like to be entered into the drawing. There are no other requirements. I will conduct the drawing on or around December 18th... hopefully in time for you to get it for x-mas or give it as a gift to someone.

Easy enough?

Good luck!


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd like to be eneterd. Thanks!


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like to enter as well...


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I would like to be entered into this drawing as well.

The giveaways never end here


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

Enter me as well for the drawing. My wife is crazy about this movie.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes please Sonnie, count me in. I did rent it before, but simply couldn't afford to buy it.

Bob

P.S. Very generous of you.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been waiting for this one, and I bet it looks fantastic on BD. Sonnie, please include me as well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like I will be sending this one to Derek in Colorado!

Congratulations Vader!

Please PM me your mailing address. It will go out tomorrow.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Congrats :clap:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Please enter me for this.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Kewl! My son and I have come to love this film!


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I just received it, and after watching it again, I can safely say that it gets better each time! While I still can't quite accept it into the Star Trek canon (in the same way that Sean Connery will always be the one and only Bond), I must confess this is the best sci fi/action film to come along in a great while. Thanks again to The Shack!


----------

